# Other Programming > AJAX >  displaying records in combo

## query4u

Hi,
i want make an application using AJAX & .NET. using AJAX i will call webservice,i that i will write an select query which will fetch newly inserted records into the table,that records i want to display into combo.this ajax function i want to call in using settimeout function,so after few minutes it will again call the ajax function & that ajax function check new records into db &  fill into combo.

can it is possible?if yes then pls tell me solun.

----------


## mcmcom

yes its possible.  
You should really try to build it first and come back with specific questions pertaining to the areas your having problems with.  I dont think a lot of people want to do your entire project for you. 

hth,
mcm

----------

